# Canceled Event



## HitchBiker (Sep 14, 2020)

_this event was canceled_


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 27, 2020)

That’s about the same time as the van meeting, isn’t it?


----------



## HitchBiker (Oct 29, 2020)

No idea, don't know about a van meeting, but there's a lot of stuff happening at Quartzite at that time. Unfortunately I might not be making it, so I hope it turns out cool.


----------



## HitchBiker (Nov 12, 2020)

_edited for no longer relevant information_


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 16, 2020)

BikePunky said:


> Just for transparency, I'm no longer going to this and have nothing to do with the organizing. Recently in the Facebook group it formed out of, a few individuals doing this event were really centrist about some issues. Anything I'm involved with would be friendly to queer/bipoc folks and I can't assure this event will be that based on a few circumstances.
> 
> Sorry if I have provided anyone bad info.


Yeah, that’s not cool, people hopefully will wake up, and realize we are all humans, not matter what the sexual preference is.


----------

